

Ask HN: How are you hosting email at your domain name? - billpaetzke

This could be your personal professional email (i.e. you@yourpersonalsite.com) or your company's email (i.e. you@yourcompany.com). I am only interested in web-based or self-hosted Linux solutions (so that rules out Microsoft Exchange).<p>I've considered hosting with Google Apps. I've seen a number of notable hackers go that route. But I'm not sure I want to give up that much privacy and control.  I've searched for some self-hosting Linux solutions (free or paid), and I wasn't impressed with the results I found.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
gexla
Google apps or a local server like Postfix relaying outgoing email through a
service such as AuthSMTP. Deliverability is a PITA otherwise. You have to jump
through a bunch of hoops to get email providers to accept your email if using
a dedicated solution (including VPS) and if it's a shared server then you are
at the mercy of other users who could be spamming people from the same IP and
get it blacklisted.

~~~
whimsy
I have my e-mail hosted on a prgmr.com VPS. How do I check for deliverability
issues? (I have noticed none.)

------
hga
Focused email service providers like Fastmail.fm (just acquired by Opera,
which is directing would be new customers of Opera Premium? Email to it) are
one good solution.

If you want good spam and virus scanning protection you probably want to
outsource it in one way or another.

------
Rust
Exim for SMTP, Courier for POP3 and/or IMAP, and SquirrelMail or RoundCube for
the web front-end - all available for Linux. It's good enough for cPanel, so
it's good enough for me.

Edit: Incidentally, it should be noted that _all_ email is "web-based" these
days...

~~~
billpaetzke
Re: web-based

Yeah, I guess I meant 3rd-party-hosted.

------
rmc
I use postfix for SMTP and dovecote for IMAP. All free software. There's a
million guides for setting it up and for fixing issues. There's also a million
different ways to tweak it to do anything you want.

------
nfnaaron
pair.com has worked very well for me, for ten years or so. It's freebsd shared
hosting, but if you're willing to consider gapps this is reasonable too.
Includes two or three web interfaces, as well as imap.

------
dzlobin
Our website runs on heroku so we use rackspace hosted email. I recommend it

~~~
papertiger
I use rackspace hosted email as well. Very happy with it.

------
twapi
go with Google Apps: easy to install , Free and featured :)

~~~
trafficlight
I have a couple of domains at Google Apps, which works really well. I also
have a couple of domains at my local ISP (also my colocation facility).

